#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские храмы >  > > >  >  >  На Поклонной горе заложили первый буддийский храм в Москве

## Olle

> Ламы из Бурятии, Калмыкии, Тувы и Москвы во главе с лидером Буддийской традиционной сангхи (общины) России XXIV Пандито Хамбо ламой Дамбой Аюшеевым заложили во вторник первый буддийский храм в столице. Его возведут к 70-летию победы советского народа в Великой Отечественной войне. Буддийский храм завершит мемориальный ансамбль Парка Победы, где уже действуют православная церковь, мечеть и синагога.
> 
> В основание будущего храма установили двухтонный гранитный камень, в основании которого, согласно буддийской традиции, заложили зерна растений, драгоценные металлы и тексты сутры - символы процветания, ценности и мудрости.
> 
> "Мемориальный буддийский храм задуман как памятник воинам Великой Отечественной войны. На первом этаже здесь будет музей, а на втором разместится молельный зал", - пояснила Татьяна Одушпаяк, председатель Московского буддийского центра "Три драгоценности", ответственного за строительство. "Здание украсят четыре традиционные буддийские ступы, в центральной как раз и разместится сам храм", - добавила она. Для храма выделен участок 0,1 га.
> 
> После церемонии закладки начинается процесс сбора пожертвований. От того, сколько денег соберут благотворители, будут зависеть сроки начала строительства.
> 
> "К 70-летию Победы в мае 2015 года храм уже должен быть открыт", - сказала Татьяна Одушпаяк. Она отметила, что свою лепту в возведение храма в Москве внесут верующие со всей России: общины Тувы, Бурятии, Калмыкии, Забайкальского края, Москвы и других регионов.
> ...


http://www.mk.ru/moscow/2014/11/04/n...-v-moskve.html

----------

Алик (04.11.2014), Антончик (05.11.2014), Гошка (05.11.2014), Дмитрий Светлов (05.11.2014), Дмитрон (14.04.2015), Евгений Шпагин (04.11.2014), Нико (04.11.2014), Эделизи (04.11.2014)

----------


## Olle

Видео

----------

Нико (04.11.2014)

----------


## Гханта

Все мы очень долго ждали этого радостного события, но как-то настораживает, что "в мае 2015 храм уже должен быть открыт"... во временный верю, в вечный с трудом. Хотя не мне судить, не строитель я вовсе  :Smilie:

----------

Алик (05.11.2014)

----------


## Аурум

Первый буддийский храм?! А Дальмаса как бы не считается?

----------


## Olle

> Первый буддийский храм?! А Дальмаса как бы не считается?


На Поклонной горе в столице - это первый буддийский храм, что не понято... .
"Мемориальный буддийский храм задуман как памятник воинам Великой Отечественной войны...храм завершит мемориальный ансамбль Парка Победы, где уже действуют православная церковь, мечеть и синагога".

----------


## Аурум

> На Поклонной горе в столице - это первый буддийский храм, что не понято... .
> "Мемориальный буддийский храм задуман как памятник воинам Великой Отечественной войны...храм завершит мемориальный ансамбль Парка Победы, где уже действуют православная церковь, мечеть и синагога".


Из статьи:



> Для участия в церемонии закладки *первого буддистского храма в столице*, на Поклонную гору приехали ...

----------


## Olle

> Первый буддийский храм?! А Дальмаса как бы не считается?


А Дальмаса - это отдельно стоящее сооружение? Просто не в курсе, не местный, а по поиску с таким названием дает Дзен-центр, изображения (фото) только внутри помещения.
И адрес: г.Москва, ул.Кедрова, д.7, корп.1,  2-й подъезд, 1-й этаж, кв.22.
Столько раз проходил мимо этого дома, когда был в Москве и даже не подумал, что там может быть храм. Теперь буду знать, если приеду когда-нибудь, обязательно загляну.

----------


## Аурум

> А Дальмаса - это отдельно стоящее сооружение? Просто не в курсе, не местный, а по поиску с таким названием дает Дзен-центр, изображения (фото) только внутри помещения.
> И адрес: г.Москва, ул.Кедрова, д.7, корп.1,  2-й подъезд, 1-й этаж, кв.22.
> Столько раз проходил мимо этого дома, когда был в Москве и даже не подумал, что там может быть храм. Теперь буду знать, если приеду когда-нибудь, обязательно загляну.


Я и сам не знал, что это квартира.

----------

Антон Соносон (05.11.2014)

----------


## Choi

*Аурум*, это именно храм, сделанный из квартиры  :Smilie:  Под статуей Будды на алтаре, заложена шарира, что превращает храм в место паломничества для буддистов всех традиций.

----------

Ersh (06.12.2014), Olle (11.11.2014)

----------


## Михаил Владимирович

Будет ли храм к 9 мая ?

----------

Нико (11.04.2015)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Будет ли храм к 9 мая ?


Конечно будет, как можно сомневаться? Просто в статье Московского Комсомольца опечатка, правильно - "к 170-летию победы".

----------

лесник (11.04.2015), Нико (11.04.2015)

----------


## Нико

Кто-нибудь был недавно на Поклонной горе? Там хоть шевеления какие-нибудь происходят?

----------


## Алик

> Кто-нибудь был недавно на Поклонной горе? Там хоть шевеления какие-нибудь происходят?


Был в мае этого года, только камень:

----------

Legba (14.05.2015), Pedma Kalzang (15.05.2015), Альбина (14.05.2015), Гошка (14.05.2015), Дубинин (14.05.2015), Нико (17.05.2015)

----------


## Нико

Вот тут такое сообщение по соц.сетям пришло. Правда, это не про Поклонную гору, а про Отрадное:

*Всем Добрый!!!!!
Начинается строительство Ступы Просветления в городе Москве, район Отрадное. Открытие стройки будет 15 мая 2015. Было бы благоприятно, если в закладку ступы вошли собрание сочинений Ламы Цонкапы и его духовных сыновей. Сами книги стоят 15000 рупий и весят около 35кг. Все это предстоит приобрести и отправить в столицу. Присоединяйтесь!
Сбербанк, Москва.
4276 3800 5686 0112
Дубарь Дмитрий Викторович
-------------------------------
State Bank of India
Branch: MCLEODGANJ
Name: Dubar Dmitry
Account Number: 00000010551216600
-------------------------------
Просьба, после отправки сообщите сумму и от кого!*

----------

Сергей Хос (17.05.2015)

----------


## Сергей Хос

> Правда, это не про Поклонную гору, а про Отрадное


лучше новую тему создай

----------

Нико (17.05.2015)

----------

